# Unseen Footage Of



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie/bolan 1977

:lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> bowie/bolan 1977
> 
> :lol:


:lol: - where do you find this stuff shawn? Or should that be why? 

paul


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one m8. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Coool. Which one's you Shawn?


bowie :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bowie/bolan/mercury & oasis


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

freddie mercury sings "my dingaling"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

freddie sings "mouldy old dough"


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh for Christ's sake! That's almost as bad as the time I found Mitchell and Webb and could'nt stop watching until I got through all of it. :lol: Now back to what I was supposed to be doing. 

Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

loving this :lol:


----------

